

Review this app: SixCentral - client & proposal organization & management - makmanalp

http://www.sixcentral.com/<p>This isn't my app, but I'm submitting it here on behalf of the guys who made it (http://www.frenzylabs.com/). Target audience is mainly freelancers. It was built in Django (a Python web framework) by two programmers and a UI designer. They came out of beta just yesterday.<p>Here's a short interview on it:
http://www.fuelyourapps.com/behind-the-app-six-central/<p>EDIT: weird formatting.
======
ajross
Not so much a critique of sixcentral.com itself, but it does seem like a case
of developers writing developer tools. Is the freelance web design market
large enough to support a site like this?

------
bdmac97
Clickable: <http://www.sixcentral.com>

Site looks pretty nice. Slick UI. Seems like a useful product to me but I
think there are others apps out there that handle this sort of thing. I don't
have any clients so I can't really say how it stacks up for sure.

You might want to mention to them that they can add their app for free on my
startup, launchly (<http://www.launchly.com>), to try to get additional
feedback and some analytics on their launch.

